# Two orders at the same swipe.



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

Just started today. I thought I accepted one order, but it was two. Is this new?


----------



## smithers54 (Jan 7, 2019)

either I am not seeing things correctly.....I see one order ...where is the second?

so are they bunching orders so they can keep all the cost even lower?


----------



## Teksaz (Mar 16, 2015)

It's been in my market for maybe a month now. Just another way for DD to get the garbage picked up. They'll throw in a $4-5 dollar order with a decent one BUT I've also had ok results with some that I've accepted. You know if it's a total payout of $10 bucks it's 2 $5 dollar orders.


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

Its normal to get 2 orders at once. Or after you get 1 then send you another offer right away at the same location or very close.
Just make sure there worth it . I only accept orders min of 1.50 a mile i will cherry pick so that second order better be the same.


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

smithers54 said:


> either I am not seeing things correctly.....I see one order ...where is the second?
> 
> so are they bunching orders so they can keep all the cost even lower?


They wrote deliveries; plural.



kingcorey321 said:


> Its normal to get 2 orders at once. Or after you get 1 then send you another offer right away at the same location or very close.
> Just make sure there worth it . I only accept orders min of 1.50 a mile i will cherry pick so that second order better be the same.


These were the same one swipe.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

FormerTaxiDriver♧ said:


> They wrote deliveries; plural.


But it also reads _"*delivery* complete."_
Singular. &#129335;‍♂


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

Uber's Guber said:


> But it also reads _"*delivery* complete."_
> Singular. &#129335;‍♂


I'm talking about the small print under total.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

FormerTaxiDriver♧ said:


> I'm talking about the small print under total.


_"....by completing the deliveries you accepted."_
So maybe you were offered several deliveries, and you accepted one order from several and completed the one delivery?
Words are being minced; it's a canned message, but you were actually there. Don't you know how many deliveries you accepted and completed?


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

Yea just started yesterday here, I mentioned it on here


----------



## KR23 (May 29, 2017)

Yup. I got got twice so far today.


----------



## Teksaz (Mar 16, 2015)

They look like this or at least they do here.









One offer 2 jobs. These are not what I consider a stacked order where you accept an offer and then receive another completely different offer after the one you accepted.


----------



## nonononodrivethru (Mar 25, 2019)

This is what caused the crashes a month ago. Honestly, I wish every order I accepted was two orders at the same time. I'm good at multitasking. I just don't like it when they try to sneak in $2 and $3 orders that I never would have accepted to begin with.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

nonononodrivethru said:


> I just don't like it when they try to sneak in $2 and $3 orders that I never would have accepted to begin with.


Cancel the whole order then to teach the algorithm to knock the shit off.


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

Teksaz said:


> They look like this or at least they do here.
> View attachment 467826
> 
> 
> One offer 2 jobs. These are not what I consider a stacked order where you accept an offer and then receive another completely different offer after the one you accepted.


That's what I'm talking about! I'm gonna pay more attention to the symbols on the map.


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

Teksaz said:


> They look like this or at least they do here.
> View attachment 467826
> 
> 
> One offer 2 jobs. These are not what I consider a stacked order where you accept an offer and then receive another completely different offer after the one you accepted.


Did u accept that offer? Just curious because the $/mile works out but $4.50/order. I declined orders like that yesterday and I was wondering if I should have accepted

Let me ask all the dashers out there, would u accept this order? I declined but had 2nd thoughts later because it was pretty slow. Like I said the $/mile works out but I have a $6/order min


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

uberboy1212 said:


> Did u accept that offer? Just curious because the $/mile works out but $4.50/order. I declined orders like that yesterday and I was wondering if I should have accepted
> 
> Let me ask all the dashers out there, would u accept this order? I declined but had 2nd thoughts later because it was pretty slow. Like I said the $/mile works out but I have a $6/order min
> View attachment 467998


I picked up at Chipotle yesterday. They were quick to give me the order. Two? Not at an apartment complex or hospital. House or business, maybe. $10 is borderline.


----------



## Toby2 (Jun 16, 2018)

In a heartbeat.


----------



## OLDSCHOOLPARAD (May 4, 2019)

uberboy1212 said:


> Did u accept that offer? Just curious because the $/mile works out but $4.50/order. I declined orders like that yesterday and I was wondering if I should have accepted
> 
> Let me ask all the dashers out there, would u accept this order? I declined but had 2nd thoughts later because it was pretty slow. Like I said the $/mile works out but I have a $6/order min
> View attachment 467998


I think it varies based on where those 2 orders are going. If it's going in the same direction, I'd accept them. As long as I don't have to go way out the way in the same direction. Like the @Teksaz Posted seems good to me.


----------



## MikhailCA (Dec 8, 2019)

uberboy1212 said:


> Did u accept that offer? Just curious because the $/mile works out but $4.50/order. I declined orders like that yesterday and I was wondering if I should have accepted
> 
> Let me ask all the dashers out there, would u accept this order? I declined but had 2nd thoughts later because it was pretty slow. Like I said the $/mile works out but I have a $6/order min
> View attachment 467998


Depends, you can zoom in the map on DD if the building looks big enough, pretty much it's apartment complex, I wouldn't accept even it a single order.


----------



## ThrowInTheTowel (Apr 10, 2018)

uberboy1212 said:


> Did u accept that offer? Just curious because the $/mile works out but $4.50/order. I declined orders like that yesterday and I was wondering if I should have accepted
> 
> Let me ask all the dashers out there, would u accept this order? I declined but had 2nd thoughts later because it was pretty slow. Like I said the $/mile works out but I have a $6/order min
> View attachment 467998


You can be pretty sure if Doordash is using this strategy to combine orders to be picked up, it will not be beneficial to the driver. It will most likely be a $7 order combined with a $3 no tip order. Chances of the mileage calculation being accurate is questionable at best. Combine that with the possibility of one of those being an apartment complex is too risky. I say to pass.


----------

